

To Be the Best, You Have to Go Through the Worst - Diamons
http://shahruk.com/2012/10/31/to-be-the-best-you-have-to-go-through-the-worst/

======
calinet6
The article is a nice bit of wishful thinking—I wish you all the best. You
should always strive to be better and do great things.

But I disagree with the basic premise in the title. I went through hell in my
first startup because I believed this, and thought I had to push through my
broken partnership and disagreements because starting a startup was always
going to be difficult.

Now I'm working with fundamentally better people; wholly great people, in
fact, and I've learned that everything I was told about startups and
difficulty and "overcoming adversity" was just flat out wrong. I now truly
believe that I didn't have to go through that hell to become the best. It was
a lie. I only started becoming better once I was in a positive situation with
a set of positive people doing work I believed in. The improvement in my life
and work was exponential.

Moral of the story: trust your gut. If it doesn't feel right, it might not be.
Maybe it's just hard, but maybe it's also _too_ hard. Of course you have to
work your ass off, and of course you'll learn a lot, but it shouldn't drive
you into the ground. Keep your head screwed on.

Advice I wish I had heard earlier; or from the right people, maybe.

------
guybrush3pwood
This isn't really necessarily true, and it definitely seems like he isn't
making it easier on himself. Girl dumps him after a week (breaking his heart)
and four years later they're back together, he's working on forgiving her, and
they've co-founded a start-up?

Any personal issues you may have with someone are going to compound under the
stress of a start-up (although 20 hours a week is about the same as many other
college kids with part-time jobs), try to avoid crossing the streams.

~~~
Diamons
Well I did summarize the article quite a bit. Yeah I was hurt but we were
freshmen in high school. What the blog post leaves out is how easily we were
able to talk to each other even after that.

I'm a developer, I'm half creative, and I am more logical. I am good at
getting things done, figuring out priorities, and talking to customers. I suck
at saving money.

She's fully creative. She's more emotional, she's better at finding creative
solutions to problems, and saving money.

We fully compliment each other in terms of skills and traits. Honestly id much
rather be in a position where I have her as my partner rather than going to
some event to find a cofounder who I trust with my business and idea over a
few coffee dates.

However with that said, we do have issues balancing dating and work.

